# Ramblings from a confused and melancholy mind...



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is the best place for this, but I guess I got to vent somewhere.

Lately, I've been realizing what a messed up world we live in. Strangely enough, I started thinking about this after finishing the anime version Monster. (Excellent series btw.) Without spoiling too much, it seems to promote the idea that despite the flaws of humanity, we are essentially good and can overcome our flaws. Now I have to wonder: Why must we make mistakes? Sure, mistakes can be valuable teachers, but why must we learn? Why can't we be born perfect? Why must we live in an imperfect world? I realize that attaining a "perfect" world is nigh impossible. People's ideas of what's perfect probably vary as much as fingerprints. Everyone has a different view. In addition, our world is so limited. Our knowledge is so limited. Everything about this godforsaken universe is limited. Intellectually, I realize that nothing can be done to change this. But that doesn't keep me from longing for something better.

On an unrelated note, I have also begun to realize what little self-awareness I really have. All of my opinions about myself come from other people. I have no true sense of self outside of that. I came to this site trying to figure out who I really am. But in reality, I'm doing the same thing I've always had-I'm seeking opinions from others. It seems I can't realize the truth about myself...because I fear that everything that comprises my entire self-image could be a lie. I have to wonder...is what I've always thought about myself the real me? Or is it just a facade created to meet my own expectations, which in turn, are drawn from people's opinions of me? 

I just feel so lost. Anyone want to try to make me feel better? :crazy:


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Well whenever I get that way I just remind myself to enjoy the little things.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

Remember... some of the greatest inventions came from mistakes!


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Jojo said:


> Remember... some of the greatest inventions came from mistakes!


Like I said, mistakes are great teachers. But I just wish mistakes just wouldn't occur. They seem to do more harm than good. Of course, perhaps this is just my screwed up mind painting the world black. :tongue:


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Like I said, mistakes are great teachers. But I just wish mistakes just wouldn't occur. They seem to do more harm than good. Of course, perhaps this is just my screwed up mind painting the world black. :tongue:


The world will look however you want it to. If you want it to be black then you will find all that is wrong with it, if you want it to be good then you will find all the good blahblahblah you get what I'm saying.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

ummmm. Pencillin I believe was a mistake and it saved many lives. Not just a great teacher but it can change life as we know it.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> The world will look however you want it to. If you want it to be black then you will find all that is wrong with it, if you want it to be good then you will find all the good blahblahblah you get what I'm saying.


Well, in reality, the world is a mix of both good and bad. I just wish the bad did not exist. Wishful thinking, I know.



Jojo said:


> ummmm. Pencillin I believe was a mistake and it saved many lives. Not just a great teacher but it can change life as we know it.


I'm allergic to penicillin. Amoxicillin for me! :tongue:

Oh, and if Wikipedia is telling the truth, then Fleming only rediscovered penicillin: Penicillin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Even though mistakes can lead to unexpected discoveries, I still maintain that they do more harm than good. Just look at the lack of communication that led to 9/11 or how simple misunderstandings can destroy relationships, for instance. If mistakes did not exist, everything would run smoothly, though it would admittedly be more boring. I mean, who doesn't love bloopers? :crazy: Maybe I can take solace in that.


----------



## Empurple (May 20, 2010)

I think that "unrelated note" isn't as unrelated as you may think. I think to a large extent it comes naturally to view the world in light of how we view ourselves. If we are to ourselves cloaked in mystery, so seems the world. Not to say this is a bad thing, since, in fact, there is too much to know. On a practical level, the best way to develop knowledge of ourselves is to face challenges and develop an ongoing awareness of our capabilities, potentials, motivation, as well as weaknesses, negative tendencies, etc. Then we must DECIDE how to respond to these discoveries, even if we can't necessarily control how we feel about them. Feelings can empower this response, or else they can hinder a potentially good response. These (feelings) are under our control.

On a more spiritual level. You asked, "why must we learn, and why must we make mistakes, etc." Not to claim complete understanding, but it has to do with what we were born into: We were born into a deteriorating world, full of death, sickness, sorrow, pain, and apparent futility. Except...it was not created this way. Neither were we. We were, and the world was, good to begin with...and we had complete God-given dominance over ourselves and our environment. We were happy and in control because of our connection with the Creator, with one stipulation. Evil existed in the universe because of a fallen being, an angelic being, named Lucifer who of his own will decided he wanted to be God and usurp His authority. Thus was the beginning of evil. God did not utterly destroy Lucifer for this but banished him from Heaven. God also created us with free-will, either to live in relationship and willing obedience to Him or to sever that relationship through disobedience (sin). The first man and woman both sinned when Lucifer deceived them and planted a seed of distrust in their hearts, saying that God was withholding knowledge from them, which could enlighten them and make the god-like. The reality was they were created beings, who found all they needed in the Creator. He was their provider; He was their source of meaning, purpose, identity, sustenance, protection, and joy. To break that relationship was necessarily to reap the loss of these things, and God had decreed that death would follow sin...at least temporarily. God, knowing that His creation might be deceived and break away from Him, made a provisional back-up plan. In order to be true and just toward His decree, His creation was cursed. Thus the process of death began, because only death could satisfy the decree's requirements. Two types of death came into play: physical death and spiritual death. The first type of death is appointed unto everyone, but the second death is conditional. The first type of death is based on the sin-nature, which we all have because of the first man's sin (as a matter of heritage), the second type of death is based on not receiving and accepting God's way out of the curse of death. The way out is "Substitution," which is to say, one death for another. But not just any death is acceptable; it must be the death of a pure soul - a soul without sin. This was impossible, since EVERYONE has sin, and so a temporary sacrifice would have to suffice until the ultimate sacrifice would come: a "spotless lamb" or bull or goat, etc.. These all pointed prophetically to the ultimate sacrifice to come: God in human form, known to the Jewish people as "Messiah" and later in the Greek language as "Christ." Simple, humble trust in Him, the Son of God, Jesus, is the way back to God, who wants to change our sin-heritage to a righteous heritage and to become our Father. He restores us to our purpose, gives us the knowledge we need to live by faith, and changes us into His originally intended creatures as we walk with Christ.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

@Empurple-I was raised a Christian, so I know where you are coming from. However, I am on the fence on the issue of the existence of God. That said, I respect your opinion. You may pray for me if you wish.


----------



## Empurple (May 20, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> @Empurple-I was raised a Christian, so I know where you are coming from. However, I am on the fence on the issue of the existence of God. That said, I respect your opinion. You may pray for me if you wish.


That I will do.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

There there.


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

@Angelic Gardevoir- I feel lost too. I think it is but normal. I long for a peaceful world at times...at least peaceful physical aggression wise. 
And yes, everything is limited. Our topics of discussion, perception, points of view, wants, needs...everything is limited. And that spoils a lot of it and yet despite all the imperfection, don't you sometimes revel in the perfect-ness of it all/? no matter how temporary that might be?
P.s- try to spend more time in the sunshine 
I hope i helped. :happy:


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

dizzygirl said:


> @Angelic Gardevoir- I feel lost too. I think it is but normal. I long for a peaceful world at times...at least peaceful physical aggression wise.
> And yes, everything is limited. Our topics of discussion, perception, points of view, wants, needs...everything is limited. And that spoils a lot of it and yet despite all the imperfection, don't you sometimes revel in the perfect-ness of it all/? no matter how temporary that might be?
> P.s- try to spend more time in the sunshine
> I hope i helped. :happy:


I guess you're trying to say that I should appreciate the times when everything is great? If so, that's good advice. roud:


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

Glad to have helped!


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

*Well...*



Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Why must we make mistakes? Sure, mistakes can be valuable teachers, but why must we learn? Why can't we be born perfect? Why must we live in an imperfect world? I realize that attaining a "perfect" world is nigh impossible. People's ideas of what's perfect probably vary as much as fingerprints. Everyone has a different view. In addition, our world is so limited. Our knowledge is so limited. Everything about this godforsaken universe is limited. Intellectually, I realize that nothing can be done to change this. But that doesn't keep me from longing for something better.


Mistakes are a combination of a couple of things to my mind. While there is the error of doing something wrong, there is also the judgment of that something. If we didn't judge so much, would we still be so critical of the world? For example, if I don't cook a hamburger thoroughly, those that eat it may get food poisoning. Now, to a lot of people that would be a mistake but some may see it as trying to be overly efficient and taking the risk that maybe that beef doesn't have something bad in it.

From a Christian perspective I'd think the learning comes from the Adam and Eve days where that apple was eaten and the duality of good and evil was known to humankind. Outside of that perspective, most people do have an idea of morally right and wrong that is where the judging side originates for another explanation.

"The Matrix" had an interesting take on the paradox of what is wrong with the perfect world. Our minds couldn't accept that reality would be the summary of the idea. I say this is a paradox because how could a perfect world not work is an interesting dilemma to try to comprehend.

There are a lot of different options that one can take about this view. Some people can accept their current proficiencies and thus stop trying to improve. Others may keep trying to improve all the time in every way and others may focus on where to improve. Yet another take is to see that some of our humanity lies in these imperfections and thus it is a part of us so we should accept this. Which imperfections are those that we had in the beginning is a great question that I doubt anyone can answer comprehensively with a justifiable and verifiable answer.


----------

